# led monitor 21-23inch ,budget 8-10k



## jassgrewal (Apr 27, 2011)

which company make best quality monitors


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 27, 2011)

what is your requirement ?

go for dell ST2220L, it fits in your budget.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 27, 2011)

Please visit the following thread by Jaskanwar -.-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/138096-dell-st2220l-review.html


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 27, 2011)

well my requirement is for full hd,high contrast ratio ,hdmi port


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 27, 2011)

jassgrewal said:


> well my requirement is for full hd,high contrast ratio ,hdmi port



The link gives your answers, it has all the requirements you are looking for


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 27, 2011)

thnks lakra  i had checked the review and i think it is best for me ?
should i buy it online or go for retailer


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 27, 2011)

If you can buy it near the Computer Store, then its very good.  else. buy it online from smcinternational.in ..


----------



## game-freak (Apr 28, 2011)

whats ur budget


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 28, 2011)

did hdmi gives better quality than vga or dvi


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2011)

go for DELL,Samsung or Acer 


jassgrewal said:


> did hdmi gives better quality than vga or dvi



yes HDMI is better than CRT & equal to DVI


----------



## Hortson (Apr 28, 2011)

the best quality of monitor you only could get from the brand named toshiba.

*couponmega.org/toshiba-coupons-code-toshiba-promo-code-exclusive-deals/


----------



## jassgrewal (Apr 28, 2011)

i m going for dell st2220 t .i hav checked many reviews and it is in my budget


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> go for DELL,Samsung or Acer
> 
> 
> yes HDMI is better than *CRT *& equal to DVI



lol dude....its VGA or D-Sub not CRT.. xD


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 29, 2011)

Please post your pics at Latest purchases along with your computer


----------



## Symbianlover (May 2, 2011)

i think BENQ G2220HD IS A GOOD MONITOR.22" FHD ONLY AT 7.2K


----------

